# wanted- yj plow brackets or complet plow setup



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

hi guys, i have a yj with a western plow, it has a home made jeep side mounting bracket that keeps bending, so if you have a bracket (any brand i can make work) that you would be willing to sell, or have a complete plow (for a yj) for sale let me know,

thanks
[email protected]


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Where in NY are you....I am most likely selling my 90 YJ and would seperate the plow if you were interested. It is a 6.5 Fisher speedcast and the frame/lights stay on....


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

ppandr;506657 said:


> Where in NY are you....I am most likely selling my 90 YJ and would seperate the plow if you were interested. It is a 6.5 Fisher speedcast and the frame/lights stay on....


hi, thanks for yor intrest in helping me out, i live in watertown, ny, its an hr north of syracuse, how much are you looking to get?

if its any easier for you, you can send me an email with a contact number and good time to reach you, thanks

[email protected]


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

What is the mount you have now? Uni-mount or conventional?
Let me know I might be able to help you out with the mount you need
610-488-1450


----------

